# Dado or trench jig updated - Aragorn



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2004)

Hi all

Some will remember my dado jig of a few months ago which recently reared it's ugly head when Aragorn was searching for it.

Well, I finally got around to the first of the mods I had in mind. 
I found that the jig could slip round unless two clamps were used and clamped up very tightly. These sometimes got in the way.

So, I added a clamping board today and covered it in 80 grit paper. Works a treat.

I drilled through the outer boards that the router pushes up against when in use and fitted a couple of 6mm threaded inserts (epoxy to hold them)







I sized a 20mm thick piece of pine and cut a shoulder on each end with a tenon saw + cleaned it up with shoulder and rabbett planes. I glued 80 grit paper to the contact side to prevent slip in use.







A couple of countersunk 6mm screws does the clamping job + as they are countersunk, won't mark the bench during use






Here it is being used - a removable tool tray in the bench comes in handy :wink: 






and from below


----------



## Alf (19 Sep 2004)

Tony":qgwn0umx said:


> I sized a 20mm thick piece of pine and cut a shoulder on each end with a tenon saw + cleaned it up with shoulder and rabbett planes.


Oh my... I love the irony of using handtools to make a jig for a router. :lol:


----------



## Bean (19 Sep 2004)

Alf be fair, with Tony's ever growing family of hand planes he has to find a use for them at some point in time :wink: 

Bean

Who hasnot added to his pile of planes since last week.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Sep 2004)

Thanks Tony - clever modifications.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2004)

Alf":1gzi3jy2 said:


> Tony":1gzi3jy2 said:
> 
> 
> > I sized a 20mm thick piece of pine and cut a shoulder on each end with a tenon saw + cleaned it up with shoulder and rabbett planes.
> ...



thought you'd like that  

I've noticed that my wood working has become a lot quieter lately


----------

